# My Project B13 Mods Done



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

*Project B13 Mods Done*

change 92 inner taillights to 94 and some 92 interior to 94..and also Nx Seat rails installed.. hehe you cant really tell when you see them.. but when you get inside and sit in the seat.. oh man.. 

some some shots of my Jvc Mp3 headunit kdSh-99 which isnt made no more



















































hehehe.. here it is...


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo!*

Where did you get your inner tail lights? Did you get them at your local Nissan Dealership, did they have to special order them for you?......do they still produce them? If you could give me any sources where I could get a pair that would be so awesome! thanks dude! Nice car!


----------

